# This Is Why Stupid People Should Not Have Boats!!!



## MRC311 (Mar 11, 2014)

Clear Lake Area Park 04/12/14. 

2 Very overweight guys and 2 very very overweight kids got towed in to the dock today and were taking on water. They got out just as the boat sank and waded to shore. The plug was not in the boat.

Ok now for the really terrible part. THEY JUST WENT TO THEIR TRUCK AND LEFT!!!!! Last thing the guy said was "It was free so I don't care about it". If we had known they were gonna take off we would have got their plate #. We did however get the TX # off it and called the Coast Guard. I was able to recover the fuel tank so there was no fuel spill. It is still there but the CG is on it. Here is the pics of it. They were Hispanic and Harris County Sheriff and the CG are looking for them. They were in a mid 90's dark blue suburban. If you know them or recognize the boat "I know it's under water" call Harris County.


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

thats crazy


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

BadBob said:


> thats crazy


X2!!


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

That's bad. I think I would have cried if it was my boat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Bahaha, it was free...

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Those boys aint' right!!


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

free as in gifted or free as in taken without permission


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Who towed them in? I'd be PO'd if I towed someone back to the dock and they let the junk sink and just left.


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

And then there are guys like me who work our arses off to HOPE that one day be able to have a boat... and these jokers just leave'em to sink. 
Pull it up and i'll take it !!! 
One mans trash is another mans treasure


----------



## Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 (May 27, 2012)

It's free now


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

its not free, its either stolen, which is another story, or the owners will be getting some interesting law enforcement calls.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Was this one of the kids? He was seen at McDonalds on Nasa Road 1 the same afternoon....


----------



## Salt Water Texan (Oct 1, 2009)

People like these guys were put on earth to make the rest of us feel really intelligent.


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

Stolen!!!!


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Four hispanics in a blue suburban...... That narrows it down. lol


----------



## Agwader (Feb 6, 2011)

Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 said:


> It's free now


I doubt it, I'm sure there will be a hefty fine and they'll have to pay to have it towed out as long as they figure out who was responsible.


----------



## johndoughy (Sep 8, 2013)

I got my bet on stolen.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Agwader said:


> I doubt it, I'm sure there will be a hefty fine and they'll have to pay to have it towed out as long as they figure out who was responsible.


Dude. There isn't anyone TO fine. They left to go drink cervezas and jeet on der weemeen.


----------



## ccketchum (Oct 18, 2010)

stoopid!


----------



## Southernflounder (Dec 19, 2013)

This is why I hate stupid people. People look at me and says I'm mean when I tell them that. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 032490 (Jul 25, 2007)

They can find out who the owner is from the TX numbers. If it wasn't stolen he will gladly tell them who he gave it to.
Ken


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

looks like the clear lake potlickers society got a new reef to fish

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## saltshaker1 (Feb 15, 2008)

boom! said:


> Four hispanics in a blue suburban...... That narrows it down. lol


LOL!


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

boom! said:


> Four hispanics in a blue suburban...... That narrows it down. lol


It should.. The other blue suburbans you see will have 10-14 Hispanics!!


----------



## Fishingmatt (Aug 16, 2012)

leadhead10 said:


> It should.. The other blue suburbans you see will have 10-14 Hispanics!!


 ahahahah


----------



## tightlinez (Jan 20, 2014)

*WOW*

Man o man! Thats terrible!! Don't we already have enough oil in the water?!? GEEZ


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

I know lot's of stupid people of all colors...


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

Bocephus said:


> I know lot's of stupid people of all colors...


Lmao amen brother, at least the Mexicans did it close to shore, white people usually sink their boats in the bay where they have to swim, what am I doing, I'm bashing my own race, time to brew some coffee haha

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt. Billy (Mar 6, 2010)

Even if they find them there's nothing that can be done to make them pay. We remove three or four a year for free due to safety reasons. There are over 500 derelict boats across Texas coast and the GLO ends up using tax payer money to dispose of a few at a time. These boats seem to never be transferred or there's some story about how it's was sold years ago. I think whoever it was registered to last should not be able to own a boat or register a boat again until they pay back the GLO what is cost for removal.

This is one we did back in February through the Clear Creek Clean Up effort.
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Free reminds me of SuperSpook 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Huh


----------



## johndoughy (Sep 8, 2013)

Capt Kern, could I reimburse you for expenses and get one for those boats??


----------



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

"Me know nothing, amigo"!


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Yep, it sucks that you can't fix stupid. I hope they find them and make them pay. If they can't afford to pay a fine, work some of that fat off by picking up trash on the bay shores.


----------



## Dukiball (May 27, 2013)

Ok so we are looking for 3 or 4 Hispanic Males with backs that are wet right now huh


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

I thought all boats under 26' are required to have flotation?


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

That boat should have bobbed back up, after 1,600 pounds of people climbed out it. What's the deal with that?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

bigfishtx said:


> I thought all boats under 26' are required to have flotation?


If they were that large I cant believe it sunk when they got out...too bad

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Fowl Play (Jun 20, 2013)

So ridiculous. This just amazes me how ignorant people are.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

As my college buddy from Livingston used to say:_ Man, that's just ignernt. _


----------



## Fowl Play (Jun 20, 2013)

Trouthappy said:


> As my college buddy from Livingston used to say:_ Man, that's just ignernt. _


He sounds back woods.


----------



## Wordsaw (Apr 17, 2013)

That's a crying dang shame! When I think about all the work (and money) I put in to get my boat running, titled and registered LEGALLY, it makes me sick that someone would trash our waterways that way. What a waste! Surely there's a young fisherman, hobbyist, school or just somebody on a budget who could take it on as a project. 

Total lack of pride and class!


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

Dukiball said:


> Ok so we are looking for 3 or 4 Hispanic Males with backs that are wet right now huh


lmfao I see what you did there

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Dukiball (May 27, 2013)

TheRooster said:


> lmfao I see what you did there
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


 Holy Spanish Mackerel


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

Holy internet racist!


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## shoalnuff (Dec 18, 2013)

jtbailey said:


> And then there are guys like me who work our arses off to HOPE that one day be able to have a boat... and these jokers just leave'em to sink.
> Pull it up and i'll take it !!!
> One mans trash is another mans treasure


Looks like there's a cheap one in clear lake:slimer:


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

shoalnuff said:


> Looks like there's a cheap one in clear lake:slimer:


 Anyone got a trailer I can borrow to go get it??? Is it still there??


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

jtbailey said:


> Anyone got a trailer I can borrow to go get it??? Is it still there??


You going after it?


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

I'll throw some MS 13 paint on there and it'll be kick in serious tail! You know...in honor of its predecessors.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Perhaps one of you boys with one of those bad arsed trucks y'all are always talking about could drag it out of the water into the parking lot.


----------



## Trim-Happy (May 21, 2012)

I was down there today and the tide was so low I could have put the plug in it and pumped the water out of it but I don't have a need for it. I did think about it tho but I'm sure after sitting in salt for 2 days the motor is going to be a rust bucket now even if you fixed it.


----------

